# Mini Apple Pie



## tropics (Dec 7, 2015)

Picked up some more Honey Crisp Apples.( inch pies are getting to be to much for the misses and I, so I bought a 6" pie dish













100_3325.JPG



__ tropics
__ Dec 7, 2015






instead of trying to crimp foil around the edge,cut a sheet then remove the center. works like a pie ring

baked up nice brown color













100_3326.JPG



__ tropics
__ Dec 7, 2015






We had half for desert last night













100_3334.JPG



__ tropics
__ Dec 7, 2015






Thanks for looking

Richie


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 7, 2015)

Looks very tasty Richie, nice job !    Thumbs Up


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 7, 2015)

MMMMMmmmmm, Boy does that look good!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






--------------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I like mine warmed up with milk poured over it----MMMMmmmmm.......
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Nice Job Richie!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## sfprankster (Dec 7, 2015)

Lookin' good!!!

The perfect size for two people.

I have to invest in one of those 6" pie pans for us here. My gf came from a family of 7 brothers/sisters and still cooks enough to appease all their appetites. Unfortunately, there's only the two of us here. Our last apple pie was made in a 12" springform, filled to the brim, with 3-4 lbs of apples.

I know, just quit complaining and eat the pie... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





You know I did!!!


----------



## joe black (Dec 7, 2015)

Looks really awesome, Ritchie.  I can almost smell cinnamon and apples from here.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 7, 2015)

Looks great Richie! My wife made a great apple pie for thanksgiving. I was too full to eat desert. Our big dog managed to wrangle that pie off the counter and onto the floor. I guess he likes mom's pies too. Didn't get my applle pie! Good thing Christmas is in a few weeks!


----------



## tropics (Dec 8, 2015)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Looks very tasty Richie, nice job !


Justin they are getting easier to make,thanks for the point I appreciate it

Richie


----------



## tropics (Dec 8, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> MMMMMmmmmm, Boy does that look good!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


John Thanks this is still 2 deserts for us.Thanks for the point I appreciate it

Richie


----------



## tropics (Dec 8, 2015)

sfprankster said:


> Lookin' good!!!
> 
> The perfect size for two people.
> 
> ...


Wife and I are happy with this 2 deserts for us.Thanks for the kind words

Richie


Joe Black said:


> Looks really awesome, Ritchie. I can almost smell cinnamon and apples from here.


Lets not forget the nutmeg and allspice Thanks Joe

Richie


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 8, 2015)

This thread had me thinking back to a great post from Cowgirl. Give these a try sometime Richie, they are super tasty:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/82688/apple-smoked-apple-dumplin-on-the-drum


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 8, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> MMMMMmmmmm, Boy does that look good!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amen got to have the milk over it  its just not American to me


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 8, 2015)

Looks great now your getting just like the Bear trying to make us fat. We use a mix of different kinds of apples most the time when we make pies although the Honey Crisp is a nice apple.


----------



## hamrhead1971 (Dec 8, 2015)

Looks good, Richie.  Big ole scoop of niller ice cream and you'd be set.

Smoke it up.
William


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 8, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> This thread had me thinking back to a great post from Cowgirl. Give these a try sometime Richie, they are super tasty:
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/82688/apple-smoked-apple-dumplin-on-the-drum


Took a look at that thread sounds real good too when Foam Heart fist posted his pie crust I asked if he cooked it in the smoker and he did not. Might be worth a shop with the 6" pie.


----------

